# Word --> HTML umwandeln



## oldputz1990 (11. Juni 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen eine Word Datei zugeschickt bekommen! 
siehe: http://www.loaditup.de/91543-chronik.html

Diese möchte ich jetzt gerne ins Internet stellen.

Jedoch weiß ich nicht wie...

Ich hätte da mal angefangen, mit html und css, aber das dauert ja ewig....


Weiß da jemand einen schnelleren Weg?

Danke!


----------



## Acriss (11. Juni 2007)

hmm
wie ins internet, auf ne hp?
oder wie?


----------



## oldputz1990 (11. Juni 2007)

aso.. sorry..

Ja, als HTML Datei ins Inernet stellen (inkl. Bilder!)


----------



## Acriss (11. Juni 2007)

ja wie denn?
meines wissens gehts ja nur auf ne hp oder?
hastdu schon eine?


----------



## Maik (11. Juni 2007)

Hi!

@Topic: Eine Möglichkeit wäre, die *.doc-Datei direkt über das object-Element (MIME-Type application/msword) in ein HTML-Dokument zu laden.

@Acriss: Bitte beachte die Netiquette bzgl. deiner durchgängigen Kleinschreibung. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Acriss (11. Juni 2007)

omg
Was ist an kleinschreibung so schlimm?
kann man das dann nicht mehr lesen? oO
Naja
oh man... *umgewöhn*
is ziemlich schwer 
wi acuh immer
is ganz einfach
mache einfach folgendes:

<html>
<head>
<title> Titel der Seite </title>
</head>
<body>
Text
für Überschriften nutze <h1>Überschrift</h1> (kanst h1-h5 wählen)
für bilder:
lade sie auf
http://www.i1-fastup.de hoch.
Wähle den Homepage link und schreibe dann für jedes Bild:
<img src="URL des Bildes">
und schon ist das Bild da
</body>
</html>
wenn du das in deinen editor schreibst,
und unter text.htm speicherst,
erzeugt es denn Text oben^^
Den kannst du beliebig verändern


wenn du fragen zur Formatierung hast,
dann poste hier einfach rein^^

mfg
Deniz


----------



## Maik (11. Juni 2007)

Acriss hat gesagt.:


> omg
> Was ist an kleinschreibung so schlimm?
> kann man das dann nicht mehr lesen? oO
> Naja
> ...


Offenbar hast du die Netiquette noch nicht gelesen, also werde ich sie dir hier exklusiv zitieren, damit du siehst, dass dies kein Jux von mir war:



			
				Netiquette Nr.15 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Unser Forum ist *kein Chatroom*. Kurz-Beiträge ("Ein-Zeilen Postings"), die einfach so ins Forum "geklatscht" werden, werden ohne Vorwarnung von einem Moderator oder Administrator gelöscht. Das gleiche gilt insbesondere für Beiträge, die in *Rechtschreibung, Satzbau* und *Verständlichkeit* nicht ein vernünftiges, allgemein übliches und altersgruppen-übergreifendes Niveau erfüllen. *Jugendsprache, regional verbreitete Dialekte und durchgehend kleingeschriebene Beiträge sind ebenfalls unerwünscht*. Mit anderen Worten: wer erfolgreich die im Deutsch-Unterricht erlernten Kenntnisse praxisnah auf unserem Forum anwenden kann, wird nicht mit dieser Regel in Konflikt kommen. "Wiederholungstäter" werden, nachdem sie zuvor von einem Moderator auf die Mängel hingewiesen wurden, ggf. unbefristet gesperrt.


----------



## oldputz1990 (11. Juni 2007)

Hallo!

Ja, ich habe eine Homepage!

Ich kann auch im Allgeminen ganz Gut mit HTML umgehen ;-)

Ich weiß schon dass ich schreiben kann, und dann das Bild....


Ich würde das ganze aber automatisch umwandeln lassen.

Da der Quelltext vom Word einfach nur grauenvoll ist, suche ich etwas anderes.


Danke!


----------

